# Herbie Roman Harvest fountain pen



## Lenny (May 22, 2011)

Some of you will remember the "Herbie" wood donated by Dan Horrowitz (witz1976) as part of the IAP fundraiser. Bidders were very generous and it brought in quite a bit of money for the IAP. 
The generousity did not end there however! 
A few days after Ernie Borraga (EBorraga) won the initial auction for 3 Herbie blanks, I received a package in my mailbox. Inside was this piece of New England's oldest Elm tree and with it a note saying Herbie didn't like Hillbilly country.:wink:   Yeah, I don't believe it either ... As long as there are guys like Ernie there, it can't be too bad! :biggrin:

Thanks Ernie, I hope I did it justice!

The wood was "OLD" and I should have used more caution initially turning it .... .... lets just say that You CAN build up thickness with CA glue! :wink: 

For more on The Herbie Project ....
http://www.yarmouthcommunityservices.org/herbie/index.html


----------



## wizard (May 22, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful pen Lenny! Looks great to me! Great fit and finish. Gorgeous photography. Thanks so much for showing. Doc


----------



## witz1976 (May 22, 2011)

Great job with the wood Lenny.  Amazing how light it is huh.  Not sure how much build up with CA ya did, because I really can't tell.  

Thanks again Ernie for the bidding and clearly the generosity of passing the wood along to other members!!


----------



## Lenny (May 22, 2011)

wizard said:


> Absolutely beautiful pen Lenny! Looks great to me! Great fit and finish. Gorgeous photography. Thanks so much for showing. Doc


 
Thanks Doc!  

Truth is, lately I can't get a good photo ... ever since I dropped the camera on the concrete ... just a coincidence maybe? 

I think a new camera will be on my list once a get selling a few pens again.


----------



## EBorraga (May 22, 2011)

Looks good from here dude. Like I told you, it's to hot down here, and way to many rednecks for that piece of wood to hang around. Besides people kept making fun of it. They said it talked with some crazy accent. But the final straw was when it went messin with my wicked chickens:wink:.


----------



## Lenny (May 22, 2011)

The first picture really isn't accurate ... it almost looks like it has a smear on it ...

maybe this is slightly better ....


----------



## boxerman (May 22, 2011)

A very nice pen and nice kit you used.


----------



## MarkD (May 22, 2011)

Great looking pen! I think you made the tree proud!


----------



## pianomanpj (May 22, 2011)

Nice job, Lenny! That's one sharp pen! I agree with Dan: can't tell that you've had to build up the layers.


----------



## Tom D (May 22, 2011)

Lenny, Great looking pen. I guess age does help.


----------



## wizard (May 23, 2011)

Lenny said:


> The first picture really isn't accurate ... it almost looks like it has a smear on it ...
> 
> maybe this is slightly better ....



That does look better. I think its more in focus. Don't redo the other one.
It's great! Regards, Doc


----------



## PenMan1 (May 23, 2011)

Lenny:
I love the wood, the historical significance and the finish you put on it. But, perhaps my favorite thing is how you got rid of that awful black ring on the Cambridge Ultra's centerband.

Very well done, my friend.


----------



## Lenny (May 23, 2011)

wizard said:


> Lenny said:
> 
> 
> > The first picture really isn't accurate ... it almost looks like it has a smear on it ...
> ...


 

I think the focus on my camera is off since gravity and concrete worked their magic. Some of the photos don't look too bad but when I zoom in to 100%, I can tell it's out of focus. But then it could be the cheap tripod I use I suppose.

Andy, That is the Timberbits version, the Roman Harvest. I did notice the threading issue Doc had mentioned in a previous thread. If they fix that minor issue I think this set of components will be a winner.


----------



## workinforwood (May 23, 2011)

Looks great Lenny!


----------



## Jim15 (May 23, 2011)

Awesome pen.


----------



## Lenny (May 23, 2011)

Thanks for the comments!

It was mentioned in another thread a while back that when matching up blanks to components one rule of thought is to use an ornate kit with a plain blank and vice-versa. I thought that was good advice for this pen. I don't remember WHO exactly said that ... but Thanks!


----------

